# Homemade 90



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This actually lasted over 20 years, just drained slow, with the barb tee and black poly hose and all.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That's a drain? Looks like a water line to me.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That was the kitchen drain line.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Pictures can fool you I guess.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh nice, hahaha


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Did you notice how he made the tee into a 90 by whittling a piece of wood and pounding into the run of the tee?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh yea, I did, I am STILL laughing


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

wood makes a great clean out


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I see a lot of that here in some older homes. Amazing!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

muck said:


> wood makes a great clean out


 
yeah except for the fact that everyone knows if you're going to run a kitchen drain that way you need to put the run horizontal and then the wood block is a _perfect_ clean out. _perfect_.






paul


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

yup, see alot like that http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=742&stc=1&d=1230864204

"P-trap" under laundry before repipe 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, I have never seen anything like that here. or in the 25 years I have been doing plumbing.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow! Look at that ubilt trap and the 2 way tee!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Wow, I have never seen anything like that here. or in the 25 years I have been doing plumbing.


Me either, and look at all of that ABS, wow, you would never catch this plumber using that sh!t.:no:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I could had sworn I read somewhere while taking my masters test that ABS was not to be used.

Cant find it now, maybe I saw it on the test. I just do not like it because it sags too much too soon if not supported about every 5 feet!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is some more of that same job. Note the dielectic protection on the heating run!:laughing:
The cold water starts with PE pipe, then copper.
The hot water starts from 1/2 gp soft copper to a steel nipple to copper. They insulated the cold line because the water comes into the house from the well just above freezing. The 1 1/2" PE line below this contraption is the drain line from the KS after the laundry ties in. These 2 lines go up to a sink in their mud room.
http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=743&stc=1&d=1230864421


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am getting dizzy looking at that mess!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I exclusively use ABS, don't care for PVC, ABS is not that difficult to support it, code requires every 4' if you support every 5' your hanging and supporting it wrong.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like a complete repipe job to me.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Was guessing Ron, like I said, I never use ABS except for adding to existing. Now I do like the one step gluing though!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

This was pretty much all the ABS in the house before the repipe. Everything else was PE. Max size 1 1/2".
http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=744&stc=1&d=1230865048


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hate to be the one to try and clean out those lines before a repipe.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Looks like a complete repipe job to me.


 Yup, all new DWV to the stack. All new water lines with Uponor pex. New Bradford water heater. New fixtures.
Many repairs to the gas piping.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you going to post the finish product pics?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I didn't take any, these pics were from when I quoted the job. My man on the scene didn't bring his camera that day.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It's gonna cost me how much to fix it???

WHY???? It has worked like that for years!!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like you repiped a repipe of a copper dwv system? Why would anyone repipe a copper dwv system? Of all the older dwv materials, I encounter virtually no problems with copper, unlike ci and galvi.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

It shouldn't of drained slow after the sink waste backed up level to the center outlet on the tee, lol.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It wasn't the tee, it was the long upward run on the poly that did it:blink:.


----------

